# Howdy from Wyoming!



## doguitar (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello to all.

I am "Grumpy Old Guy" from windy Wyoming with a new LandMann vertical propane smoker. It's the cheapest one they make but it works pretty good. My 1st smoke with this unit was chicken thighs. They came out great.

I also did bacon, which is the best bacon I ever ate.

Here's what I did:

Apple sawdust (cold smoke) and Cherry Chips for hot smoke.

I brined a 6# Pork Belly with TenderQuick, Salt, and Brown Sugar for 8 days @ 38 Deg F.
Then rinsed, soaked, rinsed and let dry in refrigerator overnight, (like Bearcarver),
Then I peppered it and cold smoked it for 6 hours @ 90F with a ProQ Cold Smoke Generator
Then brought the internal temp to 135F for 2 more hours @ 225F hot smoke.
The brine was 1/2 Cup Tenderquick, 1/2 Cup Kosher Salt, 1/2 Cup Brown Sugar, 1 Gallon Water







	

		
			
		

		
	
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/threads/full_editor/posttype/newthread/fullpageid/133

I got all my info on this website. Special thanks to Bearcarver.

This site is the cat's meow!

I'm only Grumpy when the wind blows. Trouble is, the wind always blows in Wyoming!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 27, 2011)

Love that wind sock.  Was in Cheyenne for my AF days. Really miss the elk, antelope and deer hunting. Had to resort to moose caribou and bear here.  such sacrifices.







   aboard and glad to have you join us,

Rich


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 27, 2011)

Great job on the bacon!!


----------



## venture (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me Grumpy!  I am a grumpy old guy who grew up next door in Neb. Our "wind socks" looked just like that! You know about folks that get nervous when the wind STOPS blowing!  Thanks for sending us Bob Devaney!

You will find friendly and helpful folks here.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to the family from another winded smoker, Grumpy!

The wind sock looks familiar...if it aint tied-down around here, it won't be around very long. If only we would have invested in the companies developing the wind-farm electric generation...yea, I have 20/20 hind-sight.

Nice bacan, btw...haven't done any bellies myself, but then, we don't eat alot of bacon here. Now, pastrami, sweet red chicken sausage or beef jerky? Yep, those 'll get 'em to come running for more here.

Glad to have you with us. If you forget everything else you know about smoking, don't forget: it's not the size, type or brand of smoker you use, it's how you use it that matters.  I've had 4, andonly one was moderately spendy, while the rest have been cheapo's...they still do the job, just need a bitmore attentionto keep 'em happy sometimes. And as always, have fun with your creations!

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## doguitar (Aug 27, 2011)

My good friend out here is a rabid Cornhusker fan, poor delusional old man.

Apparently, he was born in Lincoln.

Wyo Cowboys  vs. NE Cornhuskers Sept. 24.

GO COWBOYS (my daughter goes to school there)!


----------



## doguitar (Aug 27, 2011)

Venture said:


> Looks pretty good to me Grumpy!  I am a grumpy old guy who grew up next door in Neb. Our "wind socks" looked just like that! You know about folks that get nervous when the wind STOPS blowing!  Thanks for sending us Bob Devaney!
> 
> You will find friendly and helpful folks here.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




Devaney.......what were they thinking?? Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## roller (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome and nice bacon you got there...I was in Wyoming once it was snowing but it was all going sideways never hit the ground...the wind was blowing so hard..the guy that I was visiting said you ought to spend a year here and I said Hell I don`t even want to spend the night...


----------



## doguitar (Aug 28, 2011)

Roller said:


> Welcome and nice bacon you got there...I was in Wyoming once it was snowing but it was all going sideways never hit the ground...the wind was blowing so hard..the guy that I was visiting said you ought to spend a year here and I said Hell I don`t even want to spend the night...


The old horizontal snow......

I can never tell how much snow I get. The ground is bald on the west side of the house, and 3' on the other. I bought my kids lead boots for the school bus stop.. Kept them from migrating to Nebraska.... Just another day in paradise..


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard! How did your bacon turn out? Any sliced pics? I dry cure my buckboard bacon with Morton's Sugar Cure but haven't tried making a brine with it yet. You have me curious now. Maybe I should try it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## doguitar (Aug 28, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Welcome aboard! How did your bacon turn out? Any sliced pics? I dry cure my buckboard bacon with Morton's Sugar Cure but haven't tried making a brine with it yet. You have me curious now. Maybe I should try it.


Hey,

The bacon turned out great. Slightly sweet, a little salty but not saltier than store bought bacon. It was my first time using Cherry wood. I like it.

Next time I will soak it in plain water twice after I take it out of the brine. My friends say it's the best bacon they ever ate. The brine method is so easy.







I cut a 6 lb. belly into 4 pieces and brined it in a 4.5 quart plastic ice cream pail

I weighed it down with a plate to keep it submerged.

I only used 1/2 of the gallon of brine I made.

I shook it up every day.

I like to keep it in slab form and hand slice as I go. It keeps better and I like the rustic slices.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 28, 2011)

YUMMY


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

It looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

